

Ask HN: Any advice for a hacker without a college degree? - jmau5

The traditional education model has never worked for me, not in high school and not now in university, so I am strongly considering dropping out at the end of the semester. I'm wasting money and I'm not gaining anything, all of the programming that I know is self-taught.<p>What advice do you have for a hacker without a college degree?
======
hluska
If I were you, I would:

\- drop out (be prepared to get a non programming job) \- start working on
open source projects (follow aa_memon's advice and get a github account) \-
build/release two or three projects on your own \- start trying to transition
to a more fulfilling programming job

Most importantly, don't burn any bridges and keep your options open (ie -
don't incur extreme amounts of debt). After a year or two away, you might
decide to return to University!

Best of luck :)

------
natural_order
I agree with hluska. Get involved and start some projects. One of them might
turn into a real job :)

------
booduh
I hope you are good. Make yourself a few million ASAP! Proceed accordingly.

------
aa_memon
get a github account make it impressive.

otherwise you're just that guy who calls himself a hacker and doesn't have an
education either :)

